# Gecko tips?



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

any tips on my leopard geckos home? we know its small but we plan on uprading to a 20 long within the next month or so, THX!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

helms97 said:


> any tips on my leopard geckos home? we know its small but we plan on uprading to a 20 long within the next month or so, THX!



Looks nice. Leopard geckos aren't climbers, so the plants are purely for appearance, and you will not likely see him in them, IMO. The green carpet is a good flooring for them. If you ever want to do playsand, it's nice, you just need to make sure you feed outside the tank, because some leopards have been knows to digest the sand, and get obstruction.

The only comment I'd make is to have a "warm" side and a "cool" side, so if you slide the light over above the log, he/she can go in that for warmth, but the water is cool. Nice job!

Gwen


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

personaly i would remove most of your decortions, just to give him/her a little room, the carpet is fine, play sand is fine to. as long as you have a small dish of calcium out(which you should have anyway) as long as the leo's have sufficent calcium they will generaly not eat the sand(atempting to get calcium) i would as other poster said move the heat lamp to one side, to make a hot side,and a cool side, so he can regulate his temp better, and make sure you doing daily misting with water to help sheds,, or even better, look into doing a humid hide(very beneficial)...


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

wannalearn said:


> personaly i would remove most of your decortions, just to give him/her a little room, the carpet is fine, play sand is fine to. as long as you have a small dish of calcium out(which you should have anyway) as long as the leo's have sufficent calcium they will generaly not eat the sand(atempting to get calcium) i would as other poster said move the heat lamp to one side, to make a hot side,and a cool side, so he can regulate his temp better, and make sure you doing daily misting with water to help sheds,, or even better, look into doing a humid hide(very beneficial)...



Yes, having a calcium dish out is good, but I'm not talking about a Leo just eating sand, I'm referring to it getting sand in it's mouth, therefore digesting it, when it catches a cricket. I feed mine dubia roaches, I breed for him (more protein than a cricket and they never die like crickets do):-D Also, they have no smell, and are soooo much easier to keep than crickets. We also feed mealworms, also easy to breed your own. If you "dust" the food by shaking it in a bag of calcium, your leo should get the calcium he needs. I live in a very dry climate and we don't mist the tank. These geckos live in very dry climates in the wild (Pakistan, Iran etc) and require little to no humidity, which makes them good pets for people who do live in dry climates. IMO, I wouldn't worry about that. Mine never has trouble shedding, and does eat his own skin as he sheds. It's wild to watch them shed. They are great little pets. They can live up to 25 years.

Gwen


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

We dust his food, and i did move the lamp over, i dont know why it was in the middle, we normally leave it to one side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I raised Leos myself at one point. He would really appreciate a humid hide. A hide spot simple like a glad container with a hole cut in the top with a dampened paper towel or dish rag that he can get into especially during the shedding process. He's a good looking fellow! Get him a few lady friends! lol. Lui


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

no they dont 'need' humididy, but a humid hide is very beneficial.. and when i said mist,, i didnt mean mist the entire tank to raise humidity, just give the leo a quick little squirt.. i did the the previous poster said, a little tupperware container, but i didnt use a paper towel just a little eco earth,, stays humid alot longer.. and all my leos loved the hide, used it more than the non humid hides...(very beneficial)


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

wannalearn said:


> no they dont 'need' humididy, but a humid hide is very beneficial.. and when i said mist,, i didnt mean mist the entire tank to raise humidity, just give the leo a quick little squirt.. i did the the previous poster said, a little tupperware container, but i didnt use a paper towel just a little eco earth,, stays humid alot longer.. and all my leos loved the hide, used it more than the non humid hides...(very beneficial)



Sure can't hurt. We had that for our girl when she was young, and just did away with it, because she never went in it, and has been around for years without it. When we got her, I read it was a good thing to have. 

Gwen


----------

